# IE Pixel größer als im Firefox



## Nepheus (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ist cellspacing und cellpadding im Verhältnis im IE und Firefox anders?! Habe nämlich n kleinen Unterschied in meiner Page deswegen (Zeilenhöhen). Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich das einheitlich machen kann?

Edit// Hatte vorher was anderes in diesem Thread stehn. ( Zeilen waren im IE größer als im Firefox obwohl feste Höhen angegeben waren ). Habe dann rausgefunden das es an cellspacing und cellpadding lag.


Greetz
NePheus


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2006)

Ist deine Frage damit beantwortet und das Problem gelöst?

Ansonsten zeig doch mal den Quellcode, denn "normalerweise" werden die beiden Attribute von beiden Browsern einheitlich interpretiert.


----------



## Nepheus (6. Dezember 2006)

Hier den Link mal mit IE und Firefox öffnen

IE is oben und unten n balken, Firefox net ...


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2006)

Bitte validiere das XHTML-Dokument -> Validator-Result

Einer der 270  gemeldeten Fehler könnte der Schlüssel zum Erfolg sein.


----------



## herrgarnele (6. Dezember 2006)

270!
Respect!!

(Sorry für offtopic, aber sowas hab ich noch net gesehn! Ist auch gar net bös gemeint!)


----------



## mAu (6. Dezember 2006)

herrgarnele hat gesagt.:


> 270!
> Respect!!
> 
> (Sorry für offtopic, aber sowas hab ich noch net gesehn! Ist auch gar net bös gemeint!)



Sowas ist leider keine Seltenheit im Internet, ich hab schon Seiten mit 400 und mehr Fehlern gesehen...


----------



## Nepheus (6. Dezember 2006)

mal ganz ehrlich, ich versteh net was da falsch sein soll, wieso zeigt der denn soviele Fehler, werden die Werte net mit "" angegeben? Der Rest ist halt im Code von den PHP Scripten...Kann mir ma jemand sagen wie das richtig sein sollte? =/


----------



## mAu (6. Dezember 2006)

Er sagt dir doch was falsch ist, wo ist das Problem? Z.B...


> Line 22 column 35: *there is no attribute "marginwidth"*


Ein Blick in SelfHTML verrät uns (zum selber Nachlesen...):


> *Seitenränder definieren*
> 
> Bitte benutzen Sie die hier beschriebenen HTML-Attribute nur in begründeten Ausnahmefällen - sie werden an dieser Stelle nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt. Diese Attribute gehörten nie zum HTML-Standard und sind ein typisches Beispiel dafür, welcher Wirrwarr entsteht, wenn Browser ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen. Benutzen Sie auf jeden Fall Stylesheets zum Definieren von Seitenrändern.


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2006)

Das SELFHTML-Kapitel Unterschiede zwischen XHTML und HTML solltest du auch mal studieren.


----------

